# max fire



## AHMED2284 (5 يناير 2017)

http://www.file-upload.cc/2wgtfp4bfzga

نظام-الغمر-المائي.pdf

http://www.file-upload.cc/3omnw3j6tfg7

دورة فى تصميم أنظمة مكافحة الحريق.pdf

دوره فى اعمال اطفاء الحريق.

http://www.file-upload.cc/vwk1lolvah7r

شبكة مواسير الوقاية من الحريق.

http://www.file-upload.cc/hfv6s9gp8md8a

أنظمة مكافحة الحريق - كود سعودى

http://www.file-upload.cc/3931ena8zcpl

مواصفات غرفة مضخات الحريق.pdf

http://www.file-upload.cc/kj7rd87errro




معايير السلامة فى الأبراج السكنية العالية

.

http://www.file-upload.cc/t5h2b73gf0yb 

FM200 نظام مكافحة الحريق

http://www.file-upload.cc/hsll98fol7ux

نظام مكافحة الحريق بغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون

http://www.file-upload.cc/o95uokcyhcni

دوائر الإنذار ضد الحرائق والدخان والسطو

http://www.file-upload.cc/7wwhbu6zct3a

GuideTo Fire Alarm System.pdf

http://www.file-upload.cc/k1u62abu88fw

Fire Sprinkler Systems.ppt

http://www.file-upload.cc/gjnwpt03liq5

: الكود الإماراتى للوقاية من الحريق.pdf 

http://www.file-upload.cc/7m5fishhlw1o

خواص-المضخات.

http://www.file-upload.cc/xi1cpztapfrf


----------



## nofal (11 يناير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

